# cant play Command & Conquer Generals online!!!



## emoduckie14 (Jun 26, 2006)

When I go to multiplayer > online, on C&C Generals it tells me I need to download some update, then I click okay to download a file called 65544_65536_english.rtp. Once the download is finished, it says click okay to exit C&C and apply the update (the game exits automatically when I click okay). When I go back on and try to go to multiplayer online, it tells me I need to download the same file, and this just keeps happening and the game quits. Is there a way around this problem? I really want to play against some people since I've done every mission and done all the skirmish stuff.  I'd be very greatful if anyone can provide the solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emoduckie14 (Jun 26, 2006)

i downloaded a generals-102.exe of yahoo games.. (thats the patch) and i have to admit that the game is not "official" because you need to know that in order to help me. Here<http://www.wingmanteam.com/files/Profiles/WMTeam/mouse/generals.wgp> at the 10th line it shows where installpath belongs in the registry. i checked my reg. and its in there! but when i run my generals-102.exe it says it cant find install path, i can find it in my registy editer, but not my hard drive when generals-102.exe asks for the location on installpath... this may be thee hardest post to solve EVER... seriously, if you dont belive me just try solving it! 8P*


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

you tried downloading the update off a website and install manually ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We don't provide help with pirated games. I suggest another look at the TSG Rules.


----------

